# Limited European Command Endorsement



## allalogie (Dec 27, 2005)

Just curious....
Does anyone know what the tonnage limits are for an old LECE under STCW95 II/2.?
I seem to remember that at one time, they were set at less than 5000 GT in the European area. Have they changed at all?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Limited European Command Endorsement (CLE) - vessels less than 1600 GRT operating within Limited European Area.
Extended European Command Endorsement (CEE) - vessels less than 5000 GRT operating within Extended European Area.


----------



## captpat (Jan 22, 2008)

It depends on the ticket that the endorsement was issued onto. 15000gt on v/l's other that tankers - 5000gt on tankers for a class 4.
Same area limits apply.
Pat


----------

